# Problem bei Server verbindung : (



## Gast (30. Nov 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein Problem, ich baue einer Verbindung mit dem Server der in der Universität liegt
von mein Rechner "im Haus" funktioniert es wunderbar und ich kann locker auf die Datenbank zugreifen.
Wenn ich aus meinem Rechner in von der Uni auf den Server zugreifen versuche mit die gleichen dbURL, name und passwort bekomme ich diesen Fehler


```
org.postgresql.util.PSQLException: Verbindung verweigert. Überprüfen Sie die Korrektheit von Hostnamen und der Portnummer und dass der Datenbankserver TCP/IP-Verbindungen annimmt.
```

Ich habe versucht hier den FireWall auszuschalten es ist ein Windows XP Rechner und trodzdem funktioniert es nicht  :bahnhof: 

Ich setzte schon Tage lang dran, kann jemanden mir bitte helfen

Danke


----------



## Kaladial (30. Nov 2007)

spontan würd ich drauf tippen das dein rechner sich versucht am uni netz anzumelden und das über den gast account... da der gastaccount wahrscheinlich net sie rechte hat wirst du da dann abgewiesen und deshalb schmeisst er die fehlermeldung


----------



## Gast (30. Nov 2007)

Danke für die Antwort erstmal, 
Ich habe auf mein PC in der Universität Admin Rechte, kann ich damit etwas ändern ?


----------



## Kaladial (30. Nov 2007)

puh ... ka wie euer netz aufgebaut is ... sorry und soviel plan von netzwerken hab ich auch net


----------



## Gast (30. Nov 2007)

Danke auf jeden Fall. villeicht können andere hier im Forum mir ein paar Iden geben


----------



## maki (30. Nov 2007)

Normlerweise sind andere Ports und Hostnamen zu verwenden


----------



## Gast (30. Nov 2007)

und wie kann ich den raus finden ? : )


----------



## maki (30. Nov 2007)

> und wie kann ich den raus finden ? : )


1. Beten und Meditieren
oder 
2. Den Admin fragen


----------



## Gast (1. Dez 2007)

Ich habe mit den Admin gesprochen, es gab ein FireWall auf den Gesammten Netzwerk, jetzt funktioniert es : ) Danke noch mal


----------

